# Fizik Arione vs Arione CX



## petehm (Nov 29, 2007)

What is the difference between the Fizik Arione saddle and Arione CX saddle? Any difference in shape? Does the Arione CX have less foam padding?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's Competitive Cyclist's Fizik link:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/components/fizik/saddles.236.html

I rode the regular Wing-Flex for over 1000 miles but it didn't work because the high center (side-to-side) made my groin numb after 45 minutes.  Everything else was fine. It works better on my mountain bike because of the more upright riding position.
Now I'm on the Antares Kium and love it. :thumbsup: 
The CX would probably work for me because the profile is flatter. My understanding is that Fizik went to a new denser and lighter padding to maintain comfort.

Good luck!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I rented a bike recently while on holiday. It had a regular Arione on it. I bought an Arione CX and it does not feel like the same saddle. Oddly enough, I found the stock Arione to be flatter. It also had more padding than the CX. I think it comes down to trying before you buy, or at least demoing the saddles back to back. I also tried the Antares and it has the taint-killing hump in the middle for me. The Toupe is the best I have found so far for my bum. Saddles are such personal taste.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Tyro,

Was the Arione CX you bought the 2009 model? Fizik had a few different CX models in 2008. The 2009 CX w/ Kium rails that I've seen are defintelly flatter from side-to-side than the regular Arione.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

ksanbon said:


> Tyro,
> 
> Was the Arione CX you bought the 2009 model? Fizik had a few different CX models in 2008. The 2009 CX w/ Kium rails that I've seen are defintelly flatter from side-to-side than the regular Arione.


It is an 09. The one I rode on the rental could be any vintage.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

That's good info. I was thinking of getting one for my rain bike so I'll get another Antares if I can't find a CX to try. Thanks!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*I'm confused...*

I have the first generation Arione (white with silver center stripe). The "stripe" is pretty wide and I am NOT a fan of it. It seems to cause undue pain in my nether region. I like the way the saddle feels width-wise, but HATE the center raised strip. Now, the newer Ariones appear to have a narrower, flatter center stripe. Does that make a difference? Also, I am completely confused about the CX moniker. They have a CX Braided, which has NO center stripe and carbon rails (looks to be my preferred option) and a CX Braided Carbon which HAS a center stripe. What does the CX moniker refer to?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've ridden both. There was a learning curve going to the CX, I use it on my 29er singlespeed MTB, but eventually learned to love it. It didn't hurt the the CX with carbon rails was 60 grams lighter.


----------

